# I have an idea for a modern classical composer requiem or trenody theme



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A cd of trenody for the priest that got killed in his church in France, i dont want to get political, but he has been canonise a martyr so this man deserve his music, a requiem or something?

Attacking a poor helpless old man of 80+ yrs, priest are not trained to defend themselve so i find this
so upseting for this poor helples man , no mather if you like the french, look im a francophone and sometime _les français yen a mare_= they can be rude and offensive but there humans?

Did this man deserve sutch punishement, we should honor his memory whit music?
Not under revenge but under courage , love peace harmony?

My idea is priceless not term of money, but maybe i feel like Newton here and though oh well no one talk about it.Than there is religion i dont want to talk about it, serieously i dont, wont to start a polemic what do i know anyway.Let's face it religion is like gaz lighting so im not gonna talk about other religion or what is christianism or islam( no i wont and insist).

:angel:

p.s good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

When I heard about the killing there I was really very disturbed too. I mean, clearly the camion fou in Nice did more damage, not to mention the Bataclan and Charlie, but this one was particularly upsetting, and the absence of reprisals (as far as I know) is a relief - after it for the first time I heard the words "Guerre civile" used on a serious French TV programme (c'est dans l'air sur TV5.) I am rather disturbed about the latest turn of events re the burkini though - mostly in the south, those places have a strong Right wing tendency. People can wear what they want surely.

There is a conservatory in St Etienne du Rouvray, though it does seem to be struggling - read

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition...ire-musique-danse-saint-etienne-rouvray/17100

Anyway, why not drop them a line with your idea. Who knows, you know one thing leads to another.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> good idea or bad idea?


Whether or not a work of art has merit because it is a good idea is a rather post-modernist, conceptual, approach.

Such a work as you propose couldn't help but be political, or be politicised. Martyrdom always has the propensity to be viewed as a political act. Thomas Becket proved this to be true long before this latest murder in a cathedral. Given the current cultural climate I don't think this is a 'good idea' unless, of course, the actual writing of the music can transcend its subject. Good luck with that.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's only a "good idea" if it inspires someone to write a good piece of music. But there are lots of events that could be commemorated and this is just one of them.


----------

